# Congratulate 30Backs! He made the cover of a magazine!



## phreebsd

If you had to look twice, yes, that's 30Backs on the front cover of ATV Rider magazine! Congrats!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

congrats!!!


----------



## 30backs

thanks phreebsd.... atv rider cover is cool but now i am on the opening page to M.I.M.B nothing is going to top this week for a long time :rockn:


----------



## DaBrute

And now he's done one better buy making the cover of MIMB. haha:rockn:

COOOOOOL :bigok:


----------

